# HILFE! sonst wars das mit biken in benthe



## UMF freddy 1 (11. April 2008)

An alle Mountainbiker die den BENTHER BERG nutzen und alle die jemanden kennen der ihn nutzt!

Wenn ihr die Strecken im Benther Berg abseits der befestigten Wege weiter
nutzen wollt, dann müsst ihr mir helfen!
Bin selber Mountainbiker und fahre regelmäßig im Benther Berg und möchte dies auch weiterhin tun!
Wie ihr vieleicht gesehen habt hängen an mehreren Stellen seit kurzem Zettel
worin die Forstverwaltung uns Biker auffordert mit ihnen zu reden, anonym natürlich. Ich habe gestern dort angerufen und mit dem Vorsitzenden über eine mögliche Lösung und die Probleme diskutiert.

Die haupt Probleme laut Forstverwaltung:

-der Wald wird von ca. 15 Interessensgruppen genutzt und ist deswegen sehr stark fregwentiert (wovon wir Biker die "stärksten" sind und desswegen auch am Rücksichtsvollsten sein MÜSSEN)

-Beleidigung von Fußgängern und anderen Nutzern

-ohne Vorwahnung an Personen vorbeirasen (insbesondere alte Leute)

-wenn ein Bikeunfall abseits der befestigten Wege passiert haftet KEINER
(die Genossenschaft will sicher gehen das sie im Ernstfall nicht verklagt werden)

Ich weiß, dass dies nicht für alle, sondern nur für wenige Nutzer zutrifft.
Es ist aber trotzdem falsch! Wenn wir den Wald weiter nutzen wollen
müssen wir etwas ändern! SONST werden ALLE Biker die abseits der Wege fahren bei der Polizei angezeigt! Außerdem soll, wenn sich nichts ändert, mit dem Abriss ALLER Strecken begonnen werden! Sollte dies nichts helfen wird der wald für Biker KOMPLETT GESPERRT!

Die EINZIGE Lösung wäre eine Atr Verein mit einem Vorsitz (könnte ich übernehmen), denn nur so hätte die Verwaltung des Waldes einen Ansprechpartner für Probleme.

Also bitte helft mir und euch selbst!

Wenn ihr das Projekt unterstüzen wollt, postet mir etwas !
Am Besten wäre es, wenn wir an einem Wochenende einen Treffpunkt vereinbaren und uns dort zu einem Gespräch treffen !!

Es ist wirklich eilig sonst wars das mit dem Benther Berg (für immer)!

So hier gehts jetzt weiter mit der Diskussion!

Für alle die jetzt erst drauf aufmerksam werden hier der Link von der bisherigen Diskussion.  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=330190


----------



## micha23 (11. April 2008)

Da ich auch direkt am Berg Wohne, würde ich mich auch gerne anschließen.

MfG Micha23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (11. April 2008)

UMF freddy 1 schrieb:


> Sollte dies nichts helfen wird der wald für Biker KOMPLETT GESPERRT!
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=330190




na ,  d a s  wär doch was   das möchte ich zugerne sehen, wie man
uns das betreten des waldes verbieten will. 

ich würde es zu gerne darauf ankommen lassen . 
denke, das dann auch endlich mal positiv über die biker berichtet wird, und die massiven prob´s , die "wir" zur zeit in der näheren umgebung haben.

nur ist mir immer noch schleierhaft, wie man öffentlichen grund für einzelne personen/gruppen sperren will.


----------



## adamant (11. April 2008)

Also anschließen würde ich mich auch. Ich wollte da zwar heute Abend auch mal anrufen, habe aber eben gerade diesen Thread gefunden, und werde ihn daher erst mal nur verfolgen. 

-Beleidigung von Fußgängern und anderen Nutzern
Wer das tut, sollte wirklich aus dem Wald entfernt werden und er schadet damit sich und anderen Bikern.

-ohne Vorwahnung an Personen vorbeirasen (insbesondere alte Leute)
Das verbietet sich zur Zeit erst recht bei den augenblicklichen Wegeverhältnissen, ist aber auch sonst nicht die feine Art. Meistens bedanke ich mich, wenn Leute den Weg frei machen, sonst sehe ich zu das ich Fußgänger meide. Rest siehe oben.

-wenn ein Bikeunfall abseits der befestigten Wege passiert haftet KEINER
(die Genossenschaft will sicher gehen das sie im Ernstfall nicht verklagt werden)
Das Ausweichen vor Fußgängern führt mich natürlich sicher auch auf diese Wege. Aber wenn ich mich da lang lege, würde ich das unter persönliches Pech und Anreiz zu mehr Übung sehen. Außerdem habe ich dann auch noch mein Können falsch eingeschätzt und sollte besser auf solche Wege verzichten. Damit habe ich also kein Problem.

Ich weiß, dass dies nicht für alle, sondern nur für wenige Nutzer zutrifft.
Es ist aber trotzdem falsch! Wenn wir den Wald weiter nutzen wollen
müssen wir etwas ändern! SONST werden ALLE Biker die abseits der Wege fahren bei der Polizei angezeigt! Außerdem soll, wenn sich nichts ändert, mit dem Abriss ALLER Strecken begonnen werden! Sollte dies nichts helfen wird der wald für Biker KOMPLETT GESPERRT!

Außer den befestigten Hauptwegen kenne ich keine "Strecken", nur Trampelpfade von Fußgängern, Pferden und Bikern. Sowie die zur Zeit sehr sichtbaren Forstwirtschaftswege der Holzrücker.

Die wirklich angelegte Freeride-Strecke wurde doch schon vor mehr als einem Jahr zerstört. Ich glaube die Leute sind danach an den Kali-Berg umgezogen. Wer also Freeride oder sonstige Jumps machen will, sollte mal dahin gucken. Es lag dazu auch mal was in Connys Radshop aus. Ist aber eben auch schon mindestens 1 Jahr her. Den ausrichtenden Verein kann ich zur Zeit nicht finden. 

Die eine Strecke an der 180 jährigen, gefällten Eiche (Richtung Gehrden / Alte Flak) ist natürlich auch mehr eine Freerider-Strecke. Die ist sehr ausgefahren und erregt natürlich entsprechend Aufmerksamkeit. 

Ich benutze sicher auch kleine Strecken aber da versuche ich natürlich keine Bremsspuren zu hinterlassen. Außerdem benutze ich sie eben abwechselnd und nicht in einer Trainingseinheit 5-mal hintereinander.

Ich bin damit sicher ein Umweltfreundlicher Naturzerstörer. Wenn der BB wegfällt werde ich aber sicher nicht auf den Sport verzichten. Sondern höchstens, wie auch Millionen Fußgänger/Wanderer, zum Scheinheiligen, Umweltzerstörenden Naturfreund. Denn wenn ich in den Deister oder den Harz ausweiche, macht das schon einige Tonnen CO2 pro Jahr aus. Und ob das den BB nicht mehr zerstört ist eine andere Frage. Aber da ist ja sicher bei der Forstverwaltung nicht unbedingt eine Einsicht. 

Die EINZIGE Lösung wäre eine Atr Verein mit einem Vorsitz (könnte ich übernehmen), denn nur so hätte die Verwaltung des Waldes einen Ansprechpartner für Probleme.

Wenn das also hilft, zur Not auch gegen eine Umweltspende bin ich dabei.


----------



## UMF freddy 1 (11. April 2008)

Naja in Benthe gibt es viele Bikegegner, die zeigen dann alle Biker bei der Polizei an.


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> na ,  d a s  wär doch was   das möchte ich zugerne sehen, wie man
> uns das betreten des waldes verbieten will.
> 
> *ich würde es zu gerne darauf ankommen lassen *.



Bist du sicher?



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nur ist mir immer noch schleierhaft, wie man öffentlichen grund für einzelne personen/gruppen sperren will.



Das geht ganz einfach. Man verbietet das Radfahren in dem betreffenden Gebiet. Wenn bestimmte Gründe vorliegen, geht das. Gründe findet man dafür immer wenn man will.

Mit "darauf ankommen lassen" können die Biker nur verlieren.


----------



## adamant (11. April 2008)

Drauf ankommen lassen sollte man es sicher nicht. 

Aber auch für dieses kleine Gebiet bräuchte man eine Hundertschaft Polizei um die Biker am Betreten zu hindern. 

Nummernschilder gibt es noch nicht und Anzeige gegen Unbekannt wird sicher bald eingestellt. 

Und ein Verbot ohne Durchsetzungsmöglichkeit bringt nicht unbedingt was. Da gibt es im restlichen Straßenverkehr genügend anderer Beispiele wo es Verbote gibt an die sich keiner hält.

Außerdem gilt wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, in Niedersachsen die 2m -Wegeregelung. Es wäre damit also auch bisher verboten die meisten Wege zu befahren. Von daher ist die Gesrächsbereitschaft der Forstverwaltung nicht auszuschlagen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. April 2008)

warum verbietet man dann nicht gleich die produktion von mountainbikes. 
wenn alles so zerstörerisch und schädlich ist, kann doch die herstellung auch gleich eingestellt werden. 

die arbeitslosen angestellten der bikeindustrie werden umgeschult zum gärtner oder landschaftspfleger und helfen bei der renaturierung der massiv zerstörten biketrails. 
der rest des arbeitslosenheeres wird dann als ranger , stasispitzel o.ä. eingestellt , um das befahren des waldes mit noch vorhandenen bikes zu verhindern.


----------



## Quen (11. April 2008)

Ich würde einfach mal aufhören künstliche Strecken anzulegen und nur die vorhandenen Wege zu nutzen...

Fußgänger, Wanderer, Jogger und Reiter(innen  ) kann man freundlich grüßen und alles ist easy - ich bin seit weit über 10 Jahren im Benther Berg unterwegs und bin mit meinem Verhalten immer gut gefahren.

Die Probleme machen wir (die Deppen unter "uns") uns selbst. Es wird gerne vergessen das einzelne/wenige verantwortlich sind, dass o.g. Thematik alle paar Jahre wieder diskutiert wird.

Hierüber sollte man sich mit den Verantwortlichen in aller Ruhe und sachlich austauschen.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. April 2008)

adamant schrieb:


> *Nummernschilder gibt es noch nicht* und Anzeige gegen Unbekannt wird sicher bald eingestellt.



Je mehr Biker sich über selbst verschuldete Verbote hinwegsetzen, um so sicherer wird das auch so bleiben?


----------



## adamant (11. April 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Je mehr Biker sich über selbst verschuldete Verbote hinwegsetzen, um so sicherer wird das auch so bleiben?



Schon klar, wenn es absolut verboten wird, werde ich es auch nicht mehr tun sondern wie gesagt ausweichen. Soviel Anstand sollte man noch haben. 

Deswegen habe ich ja auch geschrieben das "wir" das Angebot der Forstverwaltung annehmen sollten. Denn es ist schon noch etwas umweltfreundlicher und stressfreier seinem Sport in der Umgebung nachzugehen. 

Sonst hatte ich in den letzten Jahren aber auch noch keine Probleme mit Fußgängern. Eben immer schön freundlich sein und sich für den freien Weg bedanken.

Einfach hier mal einen Termin posten wann wir uns treffen wollen. Von mir aus auch mit 3 Personen. Das mag dann zwar zuwenig sein aber besser als nichts. Und wenn man es noch bei Conny oder irgendwo anders kommuniziert kommen ja vielleicht auch noch mehr Leute zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (11. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> warum verbietet man dann nicht gleich die produktion von mountainbikes.
> wenn alles so zerstörerisch und schädlich ist, kann doch die herstellung auch gleich eingestellt werden.
> 
> die farbeitslosen angestellten der bikeindustrie werden umgeschult zum gärtner oder landschaftspfleger und helfen bei der renaturierung der massiv zerstörten biketrails.
> der rest des arbeitslosenheeres wird dann als ranger , stasispitzel o.ä. eingestellt , um das befahren des waldes mit noch vorhandenen bikes zu verhindern.



Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber argumentierst wie ein trotziges Kind an der Supermarktkasse.  

Tja, die vielen farbigen ARBEITSLOSEN , da musst du dich aber eher bei den Chinesen beschweren. Die von dir angesprochene Bikeindustrie gibt es hierzulande schon lange nicht mehr.
Das Argument dürfte für den/die Eigentümer des Benther irrelevant sein.

edit
Ein Blick richtung Deister könnte dir die Augen öffnen was passiert, wenn. Ist ein Verbot erstmal da, ist es in Deutschland so gut wie unmöglich es wieder zu kippen. Siehe 2 m Regel in BW.


----------



## mh320i (11. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> na ,  d a s  wär doch was   das möchte ich zugerne sehen, wie man
> uns das betreten des waldes verbieten will.
> 
> ich würde es zu gerne darauf ankommen lassen .
> ...



Das ist eigentlich genau das was wir eigentlich vermeiden wollten, nämlich die Emotionen hochkochen lassen dann gibts auf keinen Fall eine Einigung.


----------



## UMF freddy 1 (11. April 2008)

mh320i schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich genau das was wir eigentlich vermeiden wollten, nämlich die Emotionen hochkochen lassen dann gibts auf keinen Fall eine Einigung.




So und nicht anders ist es!


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. April 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Ein Blick richtung Deister könnte dir die Augen öffnen was passiert, wenn. Ist ein Verbot erstmal da, ist es in Deutschland so gut wie unmöglich es wieder zu kippen. Siehe 2 m Regel in BW.



ick komme vom rand des deisters, deshalb rege ich mich ja so auf .


----------



## adamant (11. April 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Das Argument dürfte für den/die Eigentümer des Benther irrelevant sein.



Wohl wahr. Da dürfte, obwohl Waldbetreiber ja mindestens 70 Jahre in die Zukunft planen müssen, noch nicht mal mein Argument von der Umweltzerstörung durch Ausweichverhalten per Auto stören.

Und das obwohl doch laut dem bekanntesten Tageblatt die Welt in 13 Jahren untergeht. http://si13.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif


Wie gesagt, weitere Absprache tut Not.


----------



## mh320i (11. April 2008)

adamant schrieb:


> Die wirklich angelegte Freeride-Strecke wurde doch schon vor mehr als einem Jahr zerstört. Ich glaube die Leute sind danach an den Kali-Berg umgezogen. Wer also Freeride oder sonstige Jumps machen will, sollte mal dahin gucken. Es lag dazu auch mal was in Connys Radshop aus. Ist aber eben auch schon mindestens 1 Jahr her. Den ausrichtenden Verein kann ich zur Zeit nicht finden.
> .



Black Forrest oder so war das Kaliberg soll aber auch schon seit letztem Sommer zu sein soweit ich weiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UMF freddy 1 (11. April 2008)

An alle Biker die diese Iniziative unterstützen möchten!
Wir treffen uns am Samstag, den 12.4.08 um vier Uhr am Parkplatz
von den alten Bentherbergterassen.


----------



## taifun (11. April 2008)

UMF freddy 1 schrieb:


> An alle Biker die diese Iniziative unterstützen möchten!
> Wir treffen uns am Samstag, den 12.4.08 um vier Uhr am Parkplatz
> von den alten Bentherbergterassen.



Und was gedenkst Du dann zu tun? 
Ein gerudeltes Aufkommen von Bikern macht auch nicht das beste Bild 

Das beste ist immer noch gegenseitig Rücksichtnahme,

Die Spaziergänger sollte man schon respektieren und nicht wie ein wahnsinniger dran vorbeirasen und noch nicht mal warnen.Meine  Erfahrung habe damit gemacht,mit gemäßigter Geschwindigkeit heran zufahren und kurz vorher sich mit rufen (vorsicht bitte!) bemerkbar zu machen.Auch mal kurz anhalten oder warten.Danach kurzes Danke und alles ist bestens.

Der Kaliberg ist schon lange wieder geschlossen!


----------



## Quen (12. April 2008)

mh320i schrieb:


> Black Forrest oder so war das Kaliberg soll aber auch schon seit letztem Sommer zu sein soweit ich weiss.


Team Black Elite war das ... die Truppe um Bijan!

Das war im Grundsatz schon der richtige Weg, den die Jungs verfolgt haben. Woran es letztlich gescheitert (?) ist, weiß ich nicht, aber zumindest hat man gesehen, was eine mehr oder weniger organisierte Truppe erreichen kann.

Für alle übrigen gilt: wacht auf, verhaltet euch so, wie ihr es euch auch von den anderen Wald-Nutzern wünscht. Fremdes Eigentum und auch Besitz (!) muss man respektieren.

Aus eigener Erfahrung (Eigentum) weiß ich, dass auch fremd-verursachte Auf-/Umbauten, Müll, etc. in Waldstücken ganz schnell zu mächtig viel Ärger mit den Behörden führen können - und hier handelt es sich nicht um "nur" 1.000 EUR.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## UMF freddy 1 (12. April 2008)

Jo das war die Truppe um Bijan!
Aber der Kaliberg wurde ja leider geschlossen.


----------



## Surtre (12. April 2008)

@UMF freddy 1:
Viel Erfolg bei der Aktion!

Wir (meine Freundin und ich) fahren gelegentlich auch im Benther auf den bekannten Trails ringsrum und drüber, das Fehlen des Benthers wäre also unschön.

Zuallererst: Das Gespräch mit dem Besitzer/Pächter zu suchen halte ich für optimal. 
 Der vernünftige Umgang mit der Natur und der freundliche Umgang mit jeglichen anderen Benutzern des Waldes ist für uns selbstverständlich.
Was passiert aber, wenn ein "Außenstehender", der die evtl. Vereinbarungen mit dem Pächter nicht kennt und sich, warum auch immer, nicht so toll benimmt, etwas tut, was dem Besitzer/Pächter gegen den Strich geht? Dann ist wieder die komplette Community der Sündenbock. Das ist zwar ärgerlich für diejenigen, die sich richtig verhalten, liegt aber in der Natur des Menschen. Dem Besitzer/Pächter ist es nicht unbedingt zu verübeln.
Das größte Problem beim Funktionieren solcher "Duldungen" sehe ich in diesen "Ausreissern".

Im Deister geht es ja derzeitig ähnlich zu, nur dass da anscheinend keine Gespräche seitens der Pächter angeboten werden. 

Das Thema Sperrung für Biker fasziniert mich dabei immer wieder die rechtliche Seite:
Im Niedersächsischen Waldgesetz, das imho anzuwenden ist, findet sich keine Möglichkeit einzelne Interessengruppen aus dem Wald auszuschließen. Sieht man mal von Shores etc. ab sind die natürlichen Trails (Trampelpfade) nach dem Werk auch als Wege zu interpretieren, von Wanderern und Co. werden sie ja auch genutzt (§25). Wir fahren zumindest nicht querfeldein, also durch das Unterholz und haben bis jetzt auch keinen Biker gesehen, der dies tat.
Die Rechtfertigung einer polizeilichen Aktion könnte ich mir aus dem NWaldLG für unseren Fahrweise nicht ableiten.
Die Haftungsfrage ist nach §30 geklärt: Der Waldpächter/besitzer haftet nicht, wenn der Grund eines Unfalls nicht vorsätzlich von ihm herbeigeführt wurde. (ganz kurz zusammengefasst)
Nur stur auf die Gesetze zu pochen ist natürlich nicht der beste Weg.
Nightrides und das Bauen sind nach dem NWaldLG illegal. Bei letzterem  könnte ich mir eine Möglichkeit der Duldung unter Auflagen vorstellen (Art der Bauten. Absprachen,  Verwendung ausschließlich von Totholz, keine Nägel etc) 

Immer freundlich bleiben

-Surtre-


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. April 2008)

UMF freddy 1 schrieb:


> An alle Biker die diese Iniziative unterstützen möchten!
> Wir treffen uns am Samstag, den 12.4.08 um vier Uhr am Parkplatz
> von den alten Bentherbergterassen.



Locker und freundlich bleiben.
Ich erinnere mich an ´ne Menge Wege im Benther Berg, die breit unf öffentlich sind.
Zu was Massenkundegebungen führen und welche Wege nicht zu einem positiven Ende führen liest du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320373
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=329907

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## xtccheetah (12. April 2008)

Test


----------



## Quen (14. April 2008)

UMF freddy 1 schrieb:


> An alle Biker die diese Iniziative unterstützen möchten!
> Wir treffen uns am Samstag, den 12.4.08 um vier Uhr am Parkplatz
> von den alten Bentherbergterassen.


Und, war jemand vor Ort?


----------



## mh320i (14. April 2008)

Quen schrieb:


> Und, war jemand vor Ort?



Leider waren gesamt nur 3 Biker anwesend! Sehr schade eigentlich.

So mussten wir uns darauf beschränken an den am stärksten genutzen Flächen eigene Hinweisschilder aufzuhängen mit dem Hinweis sich bei uns zu melden um das Vorgehen abzusprechen. 

Angetroffene Biker wurden natürlich ebenfalls angesprochen!

Es wird als nächstes ein Treffen mit den Forstverantwortlichen und einem Dimb offiziellen geben. Dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## UMF freddy 1 (14. April 2008)

Quen schrieb:


> Und, war jemand vor Ort?



Ja, es war jemand vor Ort! Zwar wiegesagt nur 3 aber immerhin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (14. April 2008)

mh320i schrieb:


> Leider waren gesamt nur 3 Biker anwesend! Sehr schade eigentlich.
> 
> So mussten wir uns darauf beschränken an den am stärksten genutzen Flächen eigene Hinweisschilder aufzuhängen mit dem Hinweis sich bei uns zu melden um das Vorgehen abzusprechen.
> 
> ...



War gestern Abend im Benther unterwegs und habe Deine Schilder gesehen,ebenso auch die des Forstamtes.

So wie Ich das nun aufgrund der Stellen der Aushänge des Forstamtes sehe,betrifft es nur einen normalen Singeltrail und die 2 mit Drops angelegten Wege.Der Singeltrail ist aber schon seit etlichen Jahren völlig normal befahren worden,der sollte kein Problem darstellen.

Bei den angelegten Wegen,ist es doch klar,das diese nicht ohne Absprache gehen.Zumal dabei auch ein Hauptweg gekreuzt wird und Spaziergänger dort doch sehr unerwartet von Bikern überrascht werden könnten,was nicht ungefährlich sein kann!

Wie war den die Reaktion nachdem Du mal dort angerufen hast,ist man den auf ein einander zugehen bereit? 
Was wäre eine alternative der jungs,die die Wege angelegt haben? Ev.läßt sich das Forstamt auf einen Kompromiss ein!!
Wer ist dafür verantwortlich ständig auf anderen Trails irgendwelche Äste querzulegen,welches immer eine unangenehme Überraschung darstellt! Das ist auch nicht so lustig,machen das Wanderer,Waldarbeiter oder Biker??

Außerden sind viele Trails durch Forstarbeiten doch sowieso schon kaputt.

Hast weiter schon was erreicht??


----------



## Quen (14. April 2008)

Ach dann geht es um den Trail der oben vom alten Aussichtsturm angelegt wurde? Der geht auch mal überhaupt gar nicht, das ist an dreistigkeit kaum noch zu überbieten.

Ich würde anbieten, die Rampen abzureißen! Gerne helfe ich dabei!


----------



## taifun (14. April 2008)

Quen schrieb:


> Ach dann geht es um den Trail der oben vom alten Aussichtsturm angelegt wurde? Der geht auch mal überhaupt gar nicht, das ist an dreistigkeit kaum noch zu überbieten.
> 
> Ich würde anbieten, die Rampen abzureißen! Gerne helfe ich dabei!



Genau der wird es sein,der den ganzen Ärger bewirkt .Das ist ja auch nur zu gut zu verstehen.

Bist morgen frei für ne runde???


----------



## mh320i (14. April 2008)

Nochmal:
Es geht nicht um spezielle Trails sondern allgemein um das Verhalten einiger schwarzer Schaafe (Biker) wie von Freddy im Eingang erläutert.

Das die Trails/ shores die noch dazu schlecht aufgebaut werden nicht zur Besserung des Klimas beitragen ist auch klar.

Es haben sich auf die Schilder bei mir bereits einige gemeldet und ich denke es werden noch mehr.
Wir planen in den nächsten Wochen ein Treffen mit den Forstbeamten und hoffen mit genügend Rückhalt auf eine Eingung. Dafür muss natürlich noch viel geklärt werden.
Je mehr uns unterstützen desto besser natürlich.
Wie gesagt ein Verein wäre vom Prinzip her der richtige Ansatz.

Einzelheiten sind noch in Planung.


----------



## adamant (14. April 2008)

Zumindest habe ich da oben den ersten Zettel gesehen. Danach wurden sie über die Tage im ganzen Berg verteilt. 

Weil der Hauptweg gekreuzt wird, liegt auch aus meiner Sicht da das Hauptproblem. 

Ansonsten hatte mh320i einige Zettel der Forstverwaltung durch eigene ersetzt.


----------



## xtccheetah (14. April 2008)

Test


----------



## Quen (15. April 2008)

xtccheetah schrieb:


> Gruß
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bijan, du kapierst echt gar nichts.

@Alex: ja 17:30 Uhr am Parplatz oberhalb des BB-Hotels!?


----------



## UMF freddy 1 (15. April 2008)

Quen schrieb:


> Bijan, du kapierst echt gar nichts.
> 
> @Alex: ja 17:30 Uhr am Parplatz oberhalb des BB-Hotels!?



Was soll das denn??
Bist du nicht ganz ok?
Also es geht NICHT um spezielle Strecken, sondern um alle Wege im Wald und das Verhalten der Biker ! Außerdem gibt es nicht nur eine Interessengruppe von Bikern, sondern mehrere. Bei einer Lösung soll für ALLE was dabeisein,
also auch für die, die springen. Da werd ich mich aufjedenfall für einsetzen, da ich selbst springe.


----------



## taifun (15. April 2008)

So sieht es aus,es gibt eine vielzahl von Bikern....CC,FR,Tour,All Moutain und Downhill.
So versucht mal rauszufinden wer nun davon meistens unangenehm auffällt.

Es ist aber nicht im Sinne das dann alle Biker sich den Black Elite im Verein anschließen um im Benther Berg zu Biken.
Das kann nicht das Ziel sein!! Ev sind viele auch schon in Ihren eigenen Verein...!

Es muß auch ohne dieses gehen,einigen scheint ja noch nicht mal die DIMB bekannt zu sein,welche auch einige Verhaltensweisen zum vernünftigen Biken angibt.

Mein Vorschlag,sprecht mit den zuständigen Leuten was zu tun ist.Versteift Euch Bitte nicht nur aufs Springen,den es gibt viele andere Trails im Benther.Wenn von den zuständigen Leute nur Mitglieder eines Vereins akzeptiert werden,sollte man sich als Mitglied des DIMB anschließen.Schlagt vor alle die dort Mitglied sind zu akzeptieren.Dann habt Ihr einen ordentlichen Backround und tut auch was dafür.
Eine Außweißkontrolle ist doch lächerlich...wer soll den kontrollieren oder hat beim Biken Papiere bei sich??

@seb....ja,bin um 5 da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mh320i (15. April 2008)

taifun schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag,sprecht mit den zuständigen Leuten was zu tun ist.Versteift Euch Bitte nicht nur aufs Springen,den es gibt viele andere Trails im Benther.Wenn von den zuständigen Leute nur Mitglieder eines Vereins akzeptiert werden,sollte man sich als Mitglied des DIMB anschließen.Schlagt vor alle die dort Mitglied sind zu akzeptieren.Dann habt Ihr einen ordentlichen Backround und tut auch was dafür.
> Eine Außweißkontrolle ist doch lächerlich...wer soll den kontrollieren oder hat beim Biken Papiere bei sich??
> 
> @seb....ja,bin um 5 da



Wie wäre es denn sich einfach uns anzuschliessen und erstmal nichts abzureissen um das es im ersten schritt gar nicht geht.

Sich hier das Maul zu zerreissen und dann eigene Aktionen ohne echten Background zu starten zeigt denen nur wie uneinig wir uns sind. 

Und das schadet letztendlich allen.
*AN ALLE: Bis zum Treffen mit dem Forst und Dimb BITTE KEINE eigenen Aktionen starten!  *


----------



## mh320i (15. April 2008)

Ach so keiner versteift sich aufs springen, aber ganz ausgrenzen wollen wir es auch nicht da auch die eine Interessengruppe sind und vertreten werden sollen.


----------



## Quen (15. April 2008)

@ Bijan/UMF freddy 1:

Was seid ihr so expressiv?

Wenn ihr euren Gesprächspartnern mit der gleichen Freundlichkeit wie meiner Person begegnet, dann mal viel Erfolg. Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich, dass euch so jemand ernst nimmt. Kann mir schon vorstellen wie die Verantwortlichen im Forum mitlesen und sich kaputt lachen.

Hat im Vorfeld schon mal einer von euch daran gedacht, mit den Verantwortlichen zu sprechen, *bevor* man auf/über einen der meist frequentierten Wege im Benther Berg einen derartigen Weg *anlegt*? Ich weiß, es geht nicht um diesen Weg im speziellen... aber dieser ist ein gutes Beispiel. Von der "Kraterlandschaft" Richtung Badenstedt ganz zu schweigen.

Ihr, die solche Strecken anlegen, seid *maßgeblich *dafür verantwortlich, dass immer und immer wieder das Verhalten der Mountainbiker in Frage gestellt wird.

Und nun zügelt eure Wortwahl mal. Danke.

---

Edit: ich bin schon seit ~10 Jahren Mitglied in der DIMB - bevor noch jemand behauptet, dass mir das alles egal ist...


----------



## Acki (15. April 2008)

Quen schrieb:


> @ Bijan/UMF freddy 1:
> 
> Ihr, die solche Strecken anlegen, seid *maßgeblich *dafür verantwortlich, dass immer und immer wieder das Verhalten der Mountainbiker in Frage gestellt wird.



Und da scheiden sich leider die Geister unter den Bikern ! 
Ich möchte nicht auf das Bergab-Rasen verzichten. Da das auf normalen Forstwegen einfach nicht geht, weil ich sonst die Fußgänger gefährden und stark verärgern würde bzw. gar nicht rasen könnte, muss ich eben in den Wald ausweichen.
Ich habe jedoch nicht genug Freizeit, um mich noch nebenbei mit dem Papierkrieg eines Vereins zu beschäftigen.
So wandert also mein Sport in die Illegalität ab. Das ist zwar schade, aber das Risiko nehme ich dafür in Kauf.

Auf eine Sache möchte ich nochmal hinweisen. Das gilt an dieser Stelle ganz allgemein und es sollte sich bitte keiner persönlich angegriffen fühlen.

*Die ganz gewöhnlichen Radfahrer, die streng nach Gesetz und auch berechtigt guten Gewissens die befestigten Fortswege bergab fahren, sind diejenigen, welche die Fußgänger in Wahrheit ständig verärgern*. Das habe ich schon sehr oft erlebt.
Der Traurige daran ist nur, dass die Fußgänger das gar nicht wissen und ein womöglich noch gefährlicher aussehender Downhill-Biker dann ihren Ärger hervor ruft.
Ich fahre auch deshalb lieber quer durch den Wald und lasse die Fußgänger in Ruhe ihres Weges ziehen. Leider handele ich mir dadurch den Ärger der Waldpächter ein, was ich jedoch besser finde als hunderte Fußgänger zu belästigen.
Nun bin ich leider etwas vom eigentlichen Thema abgewichen........

Viele Grüße !


----------



## taifun (15. April 2008)

Acki schrieb:


> *Die ganz gewöhnlichen Radfahrer, die streng nach Gesetz und auch berechtigt guten Gewissens die befestigten Fortswege bergab fahren, sind diejenigen, welche die Fußgänger in Wahrheit ständig verärgern*. Das habe ich schon sehr oft erlebt.
> Der Traurige daran ist nur, dass die Fußgänger das gar nicht wissen und ein womöglich noch gefährlicher aussehender Downhill-Biker dann ihren Ärger hervor ruft.
> Ich fahre auch deshalb lieber quer durch den Wald und lasse die Fußgänger in Ruhe ihres Weges ziehen. Leider handele ich mir dadurch den Ärger der Waldpächter ein, was ich jedoch besser finde als hunderte Fußgänger zu belästigen.
> Nun bin ich leider etwas vom eigentlichen Thema abgewichen........
> ...



Da stimme Ich Dir sogar zu...es gibt einige welche die sich keinerlei Verhaltensregeln bewußt sind.Auch ich bevorzuge die abseits gelegenen Wege und Trails.Da sind meistens keine Leute unterwegs,aber manchmal Pferde!

@mh320i :Wir starten auch keine eigene aktion und sind auch nicht feindlich gesinnt.Ich habe generell nur einen Vorschlag gemacht,über den es sich lohnt auch mal nachzudenken!


----------



## UMF freddy 1 (15. April 2008)

Quen schrieb:


> @ Bijan/UMF freddy 1:
> 
> Was seid ihr so expressiv?
> 
> ...



Ja, das is schon klar,dass man sich nicht immer gleich aufregen soll,aber wenn jemand versucht die Schuld auf einen bzw. eine bestimmte Gruppe von Bikern (DH/FR) zu schieben find ich das echt sch**** unfair!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mh320i (15. April 2008)

taifun schrieb:


> Da stimme Ich Dir sogar zu...es gibt einige welche die sich keinerlei Verhaltensregeln bewußt sind.Auch ich bevorzuge die abseits gelegenen Wege und Trails.Da sind meistens keine Leute unterwegs,aber manchmal Pferde!
> 
> @mh320i :Wir starten auch keine eigene aktion und sind auch nicht feindlich gesinnt.Ich habe generell nur einen Vorschlag gemacht,über den es sich lohnt auch mal nachzudenken!



Genau deswegen sind wir ja hier um verschiedene Meinungen und Vorschläge zu hören. Sonst wäre ja ein Forum Quatsch.

Wir werden uns auch nicht darum schlagen mehr Papierkram zu machen als nötig aber man sollte die möglichkeit trotzdem schon mal mit einplanen.

Wenn auf diesem Wege eine möglichkeit gefunden wird auch für die FR/DH ler einen legalen Spot zu machen wäre das doch klasse.

Und der Meinung das diese warscheinlich die wenigsten Wanderer etc. verärgern bin ich auch. Trotzdem: wenn wir für diese eine legale Strecke hinbekommen und die Touren und CC-ler trotzdem auf den Wegen fahren dürfen ist doch allen gedient.

Deshalb wäre es am besten wenn wir die auch mit im Boot haben. Vielleicht nicht einfach aber Versuch macht klug.


----------



## winx (15. April 2008)

xtccheetah schrieb:


> Im Deister ist leider Hopfen und Malz verloren, hat weniger mit dem
> Diebsdtahl zu tun, mehr damit, dass keiner mit Noltemeyer gesprochen hat.



Bijan, du erzählst mal wieder blödsinn und weißt nicht wovon du sprichst. Mit Noltemeyer wurde gesprochen.


----------



## xtccheetah (15. April 2008)

Test


----------



## Quen (15. April 2008)

xtccheetah schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Gruß Team Black Elite, Bijan


Sorry, es gibt Personen, die kann ich einfach nicht (mehr) ernst nehmen. Lies dir mal in Ruhe durch was du hier vom Stapel lässt. Woher willst du wissen was ich (und/oder andere Personen) die letzten Jahre gemacht haben oder nicht.

Nicht jeder drängt sich permanent in den Vordergrund und muss anpreisen, was er ach so tolles für die Gesellschaft geleistet hat.

Ich war vorhin im BB - wenn ich mir den Zettel der Forstverwaltung anschaue, ist für mich alles klar.

Mensch, dann gibts die DIMB halt noch keine 10 Jahre, dann bin ich da vielleicht 8 Jahre oder so dabei... wen interessiert's?

Im übrigen: wo wurde von mir gesagt, dass ausschließlich FR-/DHer für die erneute Diskussion verantwortlich sind? Ich bin lediglich der festen Überzeugung, dass die Personen die illegalerweise Stecken anlegen (in diesem Zusammenhang verweise ich auf den Zettel der Forstverwaltung) immer und immer wieder zur nun wieder aktuellen Diskussion beitragen - maßgeblich wie bereits gesagt. Maßgeblich bedeutet nicht ausschließlich - gewiss gibt es auch andere Faktoren die zu Diskussionsbedarf führen, jedoch sind "pöbelnde" Radfahrer sicher nicht gleichzusetzen mit dem anlegen von illegelen Strecken.

Gewiss sind meine Beiträge ein wenig provokativ geschrieben - ich denke jedoch, dass es die Personen entsprechend erreicht, die ich hiermit ansprechen möchte.

Ich denke der ein oder andere sollte lieber mal häufier aufs Rad steigen, um einen klaren Kopf zu bekommen...

---

Edit:

Sorry, einen hab' ich noch. Fiel mir vorhin noch so ein... ich versuche es mal pragmatisch darzustellen:

Angenommen du spielst gerne Fußball, hast aber keinen Verein/Sportplatz in deiner Nähe - was würdest du nun tun? Suchst du dir einen Verein oder eine freie, öffentliche Wiese und stellst da einfach zwei Tore drauf? Was anderes ist das anlegen von Strecken auf fremden Grund auch nicht, oder?


----------



## winx (15. April 2008)

xtccheetah schrieb:


> Außerdem war das mit Team Black Elite nur ein Vorschlag, wenn ihr selbst einen Verein gründen wollt und die Bürokratie in die Hand nehmen wollt, könnt ihr das doch machen, es verbietet euch doch keiner. Heiß auf Papierkram bin ich nicht, aber ich kann das gut



Ahja, ist klar. Wie lange hat TBE funktioniert? Warum ist es gescheitert? 

Wieviele seid ihr noch im Verein? Zwei? Drei? Oder doch Fünf? Oh man, echt peinlich sowas zum Besten zu geben.


----------



## exto (15. April 2008)

Ein Käfig voller Narren...


----------



## Quen (15. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ein Käfig voller Narren...


Und dabei ist soviel im Benther Berg nie los...


----------



## Edith L. (15. April 2008)

Man kann sich hier trotz wohlwollender Annahme tatsächlich nicht des Eindruckes erwehren, als ob bei manchem Beteiligtem die Selbstreflektion des eigenen Tuns und Handelns nicht vorhanden ist oder noch nie war!


----------



## xtccheetah (15. April 2008)

Test


----------



## Quen (16. April 2008)

xtccheetah schrieb:


> ...
> 
> - dann erzähl nicht, dass du 10 jahre dabei bist du nase
> 
> ...


Ach Bijan... ich lasse mir ungern Mist erzählen bzw. zuschieben. Daher habe ich mal einen Blick auf die DIMB-Seite geworfen und zitiere daher folgendes:



> Die DEUTSCHE INITIATIVE MOUNTAIN BIKE wurde im Jahr 1990 von Mountain Bikerinnnen und Bikern, Händlern und Herstellern als gemeinütziger Verein gegründet.



 Brannte mir gerade irgendwie unter den Nägeln... aber egal.

Bijan, ich möchte nochmal an dich appellieren, achte bitte auf deine Wortwahl! Es geht auch ohne Beleidigungen... So heißt Nickel z.B. auch Herr Nickel - ach, und Noltemeyer ist wohl auch Herr Noltemeyer. Das sind alles Kleinigkeiten, aber wenn du so mit anderen Leuten umgehst, ist das sicherlich nicht förderlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UMF freddy 1 (16. April 2008)

Sorry mein inet hat nich gefunzt


----------



## UMF freddy 1 (16. April 2008)

Is ja gut Leute.
Wir wollen doch alle, dass wir den Benther Berg weiter nutzen können,oda??

Wenn dann die Vormalitäten ersteimal geklärt sind kann doch eh jeder dort fahren wo er darf bzw. will und so fahren, wie er sich das vorestellt. Aber natürlich mit Rücksicht auf andere Nutzer!!


----------



## taifun (16. April 2008)

Also hier brennts doch....

@Bijan
Nun mal ein Fakt:Über uns  	  

Die* DEUTSCHE INITIATIVE MOUNTAIN BIKE* wurde im Jahr 1990 von Mountain Bikerinnnen und Bikern, Händlern und Herstellern als gemeinütziger Verein gegründet.

Das gemeinsame Ziel war und ist es, unseren Sport zu fördern. Dazu gehört direkte Lobbyarbeit sowie auch die Arbeit in Gremien und Verbänden, um bei gesetzlichen Regelungen die Interessen von Bikerinnen und Bikern zu vertreten.

Unser Slogan OPEN TRAILS! steht für unsere Bestrebungen, alle Wege und Pfade für uns Biker nutzbar zu machen, soweit dies mit dem Naturschutz vereinbar und sozialverträglich ist. Regelungen über Wegbreiten lehnen wir ab, da diese einen normativen Unsinn darstellen!

Wir sind Mitglied des KURATORIUM SPORT UND NATUR, der INTERNATIONAL MOUNTAIN BIKE ASSOCIATION (IMBA) und kooperieren mit dem BUND DEUTSCHER RADFAHRER (BDR).

Natürlich kommt bei und mit uns auch das Mountain Biken nicht zu kurz. Bei unseren DIMB-Aktiv-Tourenevents und in den regionalen DIMB IGs (=Interessengemeinschaften vor Ort) steht der Bike-Spaß an allererster Stelle. www.dimb.de 

Außerdem gibt es gewisse Verhaltensregel;

*DIMB Trail Rules* 

In fast allen Bundesländern gibt es per Gesetz oder Verordnung Einschränkungen und Verbote für Mountain Biker. Leider wird dabei vorwiegend auf die vermeintliche Eignung von Wegen Bezug genommen, statt auf das vernünftige Verhalten der Einzelnen abzuzielen. Nicht zuletzt waren Fehltritte von ein paar wenigen BikerInnen der Grund für pauschale Verbote.
Die Beachtung dieser DIMB-Trailrules führt zu umwelt- und sozialverträglichem Mountain Biking und hilft, weitere pauschale Einschränkungen unserer Sportart zu vermeiden.

1. Fahre nur auf Wegen!

Fahre nie querfeldein, du schädigst sonst die Natur! Respektiere lokale Wegesperrungen! Forstwirtschaft, Viehtrieb und Belange des Naturschutzes rechtfertigen dies. Auch in Naherholungsgebieten können lokale Sperrungen berechtigt sein. Die Art und Weise in der du fährst bestimmt das Handeln der Behörden und Verwaltungen. Auf Privatgrund bist du oft nur geduldet!

2. Hinterlasse keine Spuren!

Bremse nicht mit blockierenden Rädern! (Ausnahme in Notsituationen) Blockierbremsungen begünstigen die Bodenerosion und verursachen Wegeschäden. Stelle deine Fahrweise auf den Untergrund und die Wegebeschaffenheit ein. Nicht jeder Weg verträgt jedes Bremsmanöver und jede Fahrweise.

3. Halte dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle!

Unachtsamkeit, auch nur für wenige Sekunden, kann einen Unfall verursachen. Passe deine Geschwindigkeit der jeweiligen Situation an. In nicht einsehbaren Passagen können jederzeit Fußgänger, Hindernisse oder anderer Biker auftauchen. Du musst in Sichtweite anhalten können! Zu deiner eigenen Sicherheit und derer anderer Menschen.

4. Respektiere andere Naturnutzer!

Kündige deine Vorbeifahrt frühzeitig an. Erschrecke keine anderen Wegenutzer! Vermindere deine Geschwindigkeit beim Passieren auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit oder halte an. Bedenke, dass andere Wegenutzer dich zu spät wahrnehmen können. Fahre, wenn möglich, nur in kleinen Gruppen!

5. Nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere!


Weidetiere und alle anderen Tiere in Wald und Flur bedürfen besonderer Rücksichtnahme! Schließe Weidezäune, nachdem du sie passiert hast. Verlasse rechtzeitig zur Dämmerung den Wald, um die Tiere bei ihrer Nahrungsaufnahme nicht zu stören.

6. Plane im Voraus!

Beginne deine Tour möglichst direkt vor deiner Haustüre. Prüfe deine Ausrüstung, schätze deine Fähigkeiten richtig ein und wähle die Gegend, in der du fahren willst, entsprechend aus. Schlechtes Wetter oder eine Panne kann deine Tour deutlich verlängern. Sei auch für unvorhersehbare Situationen gerüstet: denke an Werkzeug, Proviant und Erste-Hilfe-Set. Trage eine Sicherheitsausrüstung! Ein Helm kann schützen, ist aber keine Lebensversicherung.

*Respekt erweisen - Respekt erwarten!*

Dies ist ein Kernsatz der Fair on Trails Aktion und spiegelt einen wesentlichen Teil der Philosophie der DIMB wieder, die das Mountainbiking im Einklang mit der Natur und den anderen Wald- und Bergbesuchern sieht. Dies ist möglich, wenn wir alle, egal ob Biker, Wanderer und andere Naturnutzer Spielregeln anerkennen und einhalten. Damit erreichen wir ein Fairplay auch in der Natur ohne dass dabei der Spaß am Biken verloren geht.

Wir, als Mountainbiker, erwarten, dass wir als verantwortungsbewusste Naturnutzer wahrgenommen, respektiert und nicht willkürlich ausgegrenzt werden. Also ist es für uns eine Selbstverständlichkeit, den selben Respekt der Natur und den Mitmenschen entgegen zu bringen. Mit dem Fair on Trails Flyer zeigen wir auf, wie das ganz einfach geht, ohne uns verbiegen und auf unseren Bikespaß verzichten zu müssen. 



Soviel mal dazu wie lange es die DIMB gibt.Ich glaube Du weißt gar nicht was diese so macht!! Bist Du Mitglied?

Und noch was ganze wichtiges für alle.Der Wald ist für alle da,Tiere,Spaziergänger und alle arten von Bikern!!

Es bringt hier gar nichts sich gegenseitig anzupflaumen,sondern ein bestehendes Problem zu lösen,
was( ich sage nun mal durch die unbedachtheit einiger)nun alle von uns in ein schlechtes Licht bringt.

Also warten wir  mal ab,was bei dem Treffen mit mh320I und der Forstverwaltung heraus kommt.

PS:Nur mal so am Rande,ohne als Oberlehrer dazustehen.
Wie wäre es mal ein wenig auf die Groß-Kleinschreibung-Satzstellung zu achten !! Liest sich halt besser!


----------



## Evel Knievel (17. April 2008)

Es gibt nur eine Chance.
Ihr müsst Bijan komplett ignorieren, sonst dreht ihr irgendwann durch!


----------



## taifun (17. April 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Es gibt nur eine Chance.
> Ihr müsst Bijan komplett ignorieren, sonst dreht ihr irgendwann durch!



haha....gute Antwort Großer Bärentöter....seh Dich demnächst auf nem trail


----------



## schappi (18. April 2008)

taifun schrieb:


> Also hier brennts doch....
> 
> @Bijan
> Nun mal ein Fakt:Über uns
> ...



Taifun
nach deinen "kurzen" Ausführungen kenne ich jetzt einen Verein dem ich nicht beitreten werde.
Vielen Dank für die Warnung.
Gruß
Schappi
P.S.: Kann es sein, daß du im öffentlichen Dienst arbeitest?


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. April 2008)

http://www.dimb.de/services/idl-do.php?f=1&k=886de7da40d7df81ac49dfa92076cc59

einfach mal runterladen und lesen, so schlimm ist die DIMB garnicht.
ganz im gegenteil. denke , die könnte uns sehr hilfreich sein.


----------



## taifun (18. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Taifun
> nach deinen "kurzen" Ausführungen kenne ich jetzt einen Verein dem ich nicht beitreten werde.
> Vielen Dank für die Warnung.
> Gruß
> ...



Nein tue Ich nicht! Dann hast Du wahrscheinlich auch nichts verstanden!


----------



## schappi (18. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> http://www.dimb.de/services/idl-do.php?f=1&k=886de7da40d7df81ac49dfa92076cc59
> 
> einfach mal runterladen und lesen, so schlimm ist die DIMB garnicht.
> ganz im gegenteil. denke , die könnte uns sehr hilfreich sein.



Das habe ich bisher auch gedacht und hatte große Sympathie für die, aber nach dem Auftritt von Taifun sind mir da doch Bedenken gekommen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UMF freddy 1 (19. April 2008)

Also ich werd mir das auf jeden Fall mal durchlesen!


----------



## exto (19. April 2008)

Is ja wie ne klassische Theaterinszenierung:

Nachdem die Capulets und die Montagues sich auf's feinste beharkt haben, betritt nun DIMBo der Gutmensch die Bühne um die Botschaft der Toleranz zu verbreiten...

APPLAUS !!!  

Mal ehrlich, DIMB ist sowas wie ne Gehirnprothese. Wenn ich nicht selbst weiß, wie man sich benimmt, les ich's schnell in den "Trailrules" nach.


----------



## micha23 (19. April 2008)

So, wenn jetzt alle ihrer Profilneurose genüge getan haben, kann man sich vielleicht mal wieder um das eigentliche Thema kümmer !?


----------



## UMF freddy 1 (20. April 2008)

Also ich glaub jetzt spinn ich total!!
Wer reißt alle Schilder (die von der Forstverwaltung und unsere) ab??
Was soll das denn??
Und wer versperrt hier eigenmächtig MB-Strecken und hält dort wache??
Ich glaub es geht los!!
Wenn einer von euch was gesehen hat wer das war, bitte posten.
Ich ruf heut abend bei der Forstverwaltung an!!!!


----------



## Bogeyman (20. April 2008)

Also ich war gestern am späten nachmittag mit 'nem Freund am BB (zum ersten Mal), da wir uns das Gelände und die Trails mal angucken wollten... da hingen die Schilder noch und nichts war gesperrt, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.


----------



## Quen (20. April 2008)

UMF freddy 1 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und wer versperrt hier eigenmächtig MB-Strecken und hält dort wache??
> 
> ...


 

Was war wo versperrt?

Gestern morgen (zw. 9 und 11 Uhr) war alles i.O. - bin mehrmals (fast) alles gefahren. Es waren allerdings zahlreiche Forstarbeiter unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UMF freddy 1 (20. April 2008)

Quen schrieb:


> Was war wo versperrt?
> 
> Gestern morgen (zw. 9 und 11 Uhr) war alles i.O. - bin mehrmals (fast) alles gefahren. Es waren allerdings zahlreiche Forstarbeiter unterwegs...



Das erste Stück vom Wasserwerk runter, da wos rechts in den Wald geht.
Der Trail mit den kleinen Sprüngen.


----------



## Quen (20. April 2008)

UMF freddy 1 schrieb:


> Das erste Stück vom Wasserwerk runter, da wos rechts in den Wald geht.
> Der Trail mit den kleinen Sprüngen.


Naja, dass Trails im BB mit Ästen (oder was war es in deinem Fall?) versperrt werden, ist ja leider seit etlichen Jahren an der Tagesordnung.


----------



## UMF freddy 1 (20. April 2008)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Also ich war gestern am späten nachmittag mit 'nem Freund am BB (zum ersten Mal), da wir uns das Gelände und die Trails mal angucken wollten... da hingen die Schilder noch und nichts war gesperrt, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.



Ja ich weis, dass noch einige Schilder hängen, aber wie gesagt da hingen
mal locker 3 mal soviele, wie jetzt noch hängen.


----------



## mh320i (20. April 2008)

Ich war auch gerade im BB. Habe eins unserer Schilder umgehängt so das es einen Bereich abdeckt wo unsere Schilder abgehängt wurden. Müssen wohl demnächst nochmal ran.

Aber gesperrt war nichts was vorher nicht schon blockiert gewesen wäre.

Gesehen sonst auch nix.

Eigentlich alles i.O.

Kein Grund Wind zu machen.


----------



## taifun (21. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Is ja wie ne klassische Theaterinszenierung
> 
> Mal ehrlich, DIMB ist sowas wie ne Gehirnprothese. Wenn ich nicht selbst weiß, wie man sich benimmt, les ich's schnell in den "Trailrules" nach.



Na ja,sieh es mal nicht ganz so pesemistisch....
leider gibt es einige unter uns,die es leider zeitweise nicht wissen wie man sich verhält.
Sollte nur ein Denkanstoß sein,mal drüber nachzudenken!

Aber nun zurück zum Thema.Wie ist nun der Stand der Dinge,war am WE nicht anwesend,Was hat sich nun neues Ergeben mit den Offiziellen! Was ist nun versperrt??


----------



## Quen (21. April 2008)

taifun schrieb:


> Na ja,sieh es mal nicht ganz so pesemistisch....
> leider gibt es einige unter uns,die es leider zeitweise nicht wissen wie man sich verhält.
> Sollte nur ein Denkanstoß sein,mal drüber nachzudenken!
> 
> Aber nun zurück zum Thema.Wie ist nun der Stand der Dinge,war am WE nicht anwesend,Was hat sich nun neues Ergeben mit den Offiziellen! Was ist nun versperrt??


Hey Alex,

was "versperrt" war/ist, steht etwas weiter oben. Ist nicht weiter tragisch - es wurde nicht mehr versperrt, als es sonst auch ist...  

Wie siehts mit heute (und morgen) Abend aus? Schaffst du es zu ner BB-Runde?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## UMF freddy 1 (21. April 2008)

Ich würde trotzdem zugerne wissen, wer sich neben ne MTB Strecke stellt und wartet bis ein Biker kommt, nur um den anzuzeigen.


----------



## Quen (21. April 2008)

UMF freddy 1 schrieb:


> Ich würde trotzdem zugerne wissen, wer sich neben ne MTB Strecke stellt und wartet bis ein Biker kommt, nur um den anzuzeigen.


Wer hat denn gesagt, dass irgendwo jemand gewartet hat und ihn anzeigen wollte...?

Oder ist das eine Vermutung von dir, dass es so mal sein könnte?

Mal ehrlich, wenn mir jemand im Wald (oder auf einem normalen Radweg) erzählen würde, dass er mich (trotz korrektem Verhalten!) anzeigen wird, sollte ich mir deswegen einen Kopf machen?

Einfach weiterfahren und die Sache ist gegessen! Aber wie bereits angemerkt, es sollte selbstverständlich keinen gerechtfertigten Grund geben, angezeigt zu werden.  

Sebastian


----------



## taifun (21. April 2008)

Quen schrieb:


> Hey Alex,
> 
> was "versperrt" war/ist, steht etwas weiter oben. Ist nicht weiter tragisch - es wurde nicht mehr versperrt, als es sonst auch ist...
> 
> ...



Also so wie immer,querliegende Äste 

Heute wird nichts...habe mir von dort wo ich war ne saftige Erkältung mitgebracht.War am Samstag scheiß kalter Ostwind am Eismeer!
Hoffe das morgen wieder wird,so geil wie das wetter gerade ist.


----------



## dr.svenson (22. April 2008)

Wäre schön, wenn hier mal zielgerichtet das Problem angegangen würde. Sarkasmus und uralte Streitereien, die in diesen Threads zum Leidwesen der meisten immer wieder neu aufgekocht werden bringen uns wohl kaum voran. Also einfach mal den Fokus auf die Situation am Benther gerichtet:

- Es gibt offenbar ein Gesprächsangebot der Forst, das ist auf jeden Fall positiv zu bewerten.

- Es gab vor vier bis fünf Jahren schon einmal einen kleinen "Bikepark" im Benther im Bereich zwischen Kammweg und Gaststätte/Parkplatz. Auch da hatte die Forstverwaltung Schilder aufgehängt und das Gespräch gesucht. Offenbar gab es keine Einigung. Jedenfalls war kurz darauf das komplette Areal wieder begradigt. Danach war alles wieder gut. Waldkanten-Trail, die Abfahrt Richtung Erichshof usw. konnte alles problemlos befahren werden. 

-Vor einigen Wochen wird dieser Trail oben vom alten Aussichtsturm runter angelegt. Kurz darauf hängen wieder Schilder im Wald. 

- Auch wenn ich mir damit nicht die Freundschaft der Bastelfraktion zuziehe: Ich denke ein einvernehmliches Miteinander kann es im relativ kleinen Benther nur geben, wenn wir mit der Forstverwaltung eine Übereinkunft finden. Das wird mit Sicherheit nix, wenn immer wieder wild im Wald rumgebuddelt wird. Vielleicht kann man sich aber mit der Forst darauf einigen, dass die bestehenden Trails weiter genutzt werden können, wenn keine neuen angelegt werden.

- Darüber hinaus könnte, wie bereits angesprochen, der freundliche und respektvolle Umgang mit anderen Waldnutzern zu mehr Akzeptanz beitragen. 

- Einen neuen Verein zu gründen, halte ich persönlich für wenig sinnvoll. Biker sind nunmal Individualisten und das ist auch gut so. Allerdings wäre zum Beispiel eine DIMB IG, also eine Art Ortsgruppe, ein guter Mittelweg. Da gäbe es einen renommierten Ansprechpartner für die Forst, ohne das Satzungen geschrieben, Kassenwarte bestimmt, Vorstände gewählt und Rechenschaftsberichte verfasst werden müssten. Die Zeit würde ich lieber auf dem Rad verbringen.

Was meint Ihr dazu? Es scheint ja einige Dimbos hier im Forum zu geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UMF freddy 1 (22. April 2008)

dr.svenson schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn hier mal zielgerichtet das Problem angegangen würde. Sarkasmus und uralte Streitereien, die in diesen Threads zum Leidwesen der meisten immer wieder neu aufgekocht werden bringen uns wohl kaum voran. Also einfach mal den Fokus auf die Situation am Benther gerichtet:
> 
> - Es gibt offenbar ein Gesprächsangebot der Forst, das ist auf jeden Fall positiv zu bewerten.
> 
> ...



Also ich hab bestimmt schon 4 Stunden herumtelefoniert und ziemlich viele Mails geschriben. So wie es momentan aussieht geht nichts um eine Vereinsgründung herum. Aber genaues kann ich auch noch nicht sagen.
Einfach der Forstverwaltung und anderen Nutzern des Waldes jetzt keinen Grund zum Ärgern geben. Das bringt uns schon ein ganzes Stück weiter!!


----------



## dr.svenson (22. April 2008)

UMF freddy 1 schrieb:


> Also ich hab bestimmt schon 4 Stunden herumtelefoniert und ziemlich viele Mails geschriben. So wie es momentan aussieht geht nichts um eine Vereinsgründung herum.!!


 Die DIMB ist ja ein Verein. Ein recht großer und renommierter obendrein, der insbesondere, was die aktuelle Problematik angeht eine ganze Menge Erfahrung hat. Warum sollen wir uns das nicht zunutze machen? 


UMF freddy 1 schrieb:


> Einfach der Forstverwaltung und anderen Nutzern des Waldes jetzt keinen Grund zum Ärgern geben. Das bringt uns schon ein ganzes Stück weiter!!


Da hast Du auf jeden Fall recht! Ich ruf da auf jeden Fall auch an. Das ist ja sinnvoll, denen zu zeigen, dass wir ganz normale, umgängliche Leute sind, die genau wie andere Waldnutzer ein Interesse haben, ihre Freizeit nett zu verbringen.


----------



## taifun (22. April 2008)

UMF freddy 1 schrieb:


> Also ich hab bestimmt schon 4 Stunden herumtelefoniert und ziemlich viele Mails geschriben. So wie es momentan aussieht geht nichts um eine Vereinsgründung herum. Aber genaues kann ich auch noch nicht sagen.
> Einfach der Forstverwaltung und anderen Nutzern des Waldes jetzt keinen Grund zum Ärgern geben. Das bringt uns schon ein ganzes Stück weiter!!



Vielleicht sollte auch nicht zuviel Wind um alles gemacht werden...
Wer möchte den den Verein und mit welcher Begründung? 
Betrifft es nur diejenigen die Rampen bauen und dort springen wollen,oder soll jeder der im Wald bikt-Trails nutzt- dem Verein beitreten...das ist unmöglich.
Aber als Vermittlungsbasis ist die DIMB eventuelle was,worüber es sich lohnt nachzudenken.


----------



## UMF freddy 1 (23. April 2008)

taifun schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte auch nicht zuviel Wind um alles gemacht werden...
> Wer möchte den den Verein und mit welcher Begründung?
> Betrifft es nur diejenigen die Rampen bauen und dort springen wollen,oder soll jeder der im Wald bikt-Trails nutzt- dem Verein beitreten...das ist unmöglich.
> Aber als Vermittlungsbasis ist die DIMB eventuelle was,worüber es sich lohnt nachzudenken.



Klar denken wir über die DIMB nach. Ach und es sollten nach und nach wirklich alle Biker die den Wald nutzen dem Verein beitreten. Es muss schließlich die frage der Haftung rechtskräftig geklärt werden!!


----------



## Epinephrin (25. April 2008)

Ahoi BB-Biker!

Es geht mir ja extrem auf´m Keks, dass das geringste Freizeitvergnügen reglementiert, jeder Schritt offiziell genehmigt sein muß und die Leute dieses Landes gezwungen werden für jeden Scheiß Interessengemeinschaften zu bilden.

Wann sind wir soweit, dass wir zur Benutzung öffentlicher Toiletten Vereine bilden und wir uns außerhalb von Wohnung und Arbeit nur noch im Stechschritt und mit Augen geradeaus bewegen dürfen!?   

Ich weiß nicht ob ich mich hier anschließen soll. Einerseits sehe ich eine gewisse Notwendigkeit (wenn morgen der BB dicht gemacht wird, dann isses übermorgen der Deister usw.), andererseits wird mir das alles zu blöd.

Und was nüzt die Initiative? In wie weit ist die Forstverwaltung bereit zu differenzieren? Sobald sich auch nur einer daneben benimmt, werden alle dafür bestraft. Da können sich 99% der Biker fair verhalten; ein Idiot macht alles zur Sau!

Außerdem sei erwähnt, dass die anderen Interessengruppen (Reiter) mindestens genauso "große" Schäden anrichten wie wir. Abgesehen von Forstmaschinen, die (natürlich abseits der Wege) Spuren in den Wald wühlen, in denen wir verschwinden können! Ich weiß nicht was die ausgerechnet an Bikern gefressen haben. Assoziieren die ins Biken "zu viel Freiheit", gar Anarchie!?


----------



## Acki (25. April 2008)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Da können sich 99% der Biker fair verhalten; ein Idiot macht alles zur Sau!



Ganz genau ! Im Deister war eigentlich alles in bester Ordnung (soweit man das so sagen darf;-)), bis dieser dämliche bunte Vogel ohne brauchbares Gehirn meinte, er müsse aus Brettern, die er aus dem Mögebierstollen geklaut hatte, eine schrottige und überflüssige Northshore-Konstruktion bauen.
Da ist dann der Knoten geplatzt und nach dem Skandal haben die Forstpächter alle schönen Rampen eingeebnet.

Das gehört jetzt nicht zum Benther Berg aber ich will es mal gesagt haben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## N`Gine (25. April 2008)

Ich führe das Verhalten der Waldbesitzer und Wäldpächter in erster Linie auf traditionelle "Besitzansprüche" zurück.
 Das sind Leute, die schon viel länger als wir den Wald benutzen. Seit Generationen holen sie Brenn- und Nutzholz aus ihm raus und halten sich dort Tiere, die sie nach ihren Maßstäben jagen und verkaufen. Es sind Menschen, die ihren Arbeitsalltag im Wald verbringen und dafür sorgen, daß sie morgen auch noch Holz und Tiere ernten ( ;o) ) können und sich damit ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen. Zu dieser ländlichen Idylle passen auch ein paar ReiterInnen und na gut noch ein paar Wander. Das geht schon seit Jahrzehnten oder seit Jahrhunderten so. 

In ihrem Verständnis ist das Naturschutz. Letztendlich sind sie es aber die die Bäume fällen und die Tiere töten und nicht wir!!!

Jetzt kommen plötzlich die Radfahrer: Eine neue Interessensgruppe drängt sich in ihre angestammten Gebiete. Erst fahren die nur auf den Wegen und erschrecken die Wanderer und dann fangen sie auch noch an abseits  Strecken zu errichten. Die Waldmenschen kannten sowas bisher nicht und sahen auch sonst nur wenige Fremde in ihren Wäldern. Was erst so klein angefangen hat, hat jetzt Ausmaße von "mehr als hundert" Mtblern (frei nach einem Waldmensch, der mal am Ladys Only gezählt haben will) an einem Tag. 
Was sie auch ( im Deister) besonders nervt, sind die vielen fremden Sportler, die von weit weg mit dem Auto oder der Bahn anreisen. Wenn es nur die Kinder von nebenan wären, aber die ganzen Fremden wollen sie nicht haben.
Also wir bikende passen nicht in das althergebrachte Mensch-Wald-Gefüge der Alteingesessenen und ausserdem können sie an uns kein Geld verdienen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. April 2008)

Sehr schön, Epinephrine und N'Gine, ihr sprecht mir aus der Seele! Aber was habt ihr eigentlich für komische Spitznamen, das kann sich ja keine Sau merken. Ansonsten bin ich voll eurer Meinung, es is schon nich so einfach in good old Germany!


----------



## schappi (26. April 2008)

UMF freddy 1 schrieb:


> Klar denken wir über die DIMB nach. Ach und es sollten nach und nach wirklich alle Biker die den Wald nutzen dem Verein beitreten. Es muss schließlich die frage der Haftung rechtskräftig geklärt werden!!



UMF freddy
lies dir bitte einmal das Niedersächsische Waldgesetz durch. Dann wirst du feststellen, das dien Haftungsfrage sich nicht stellt!
Es gibt keine Haftung des Waldbesitzers! Ausser er baut Fallgruben in die Trails oder spannt Drähte im Wald.
Ansonsten ist es dein persöhnliches Pech wenn du dich im Wald aufs Mett packst, Der Waldbesitzer muss für Unfälle der Waldbenutzer nicht haften.
Ich weiß nicht wer diesen Quatsch mit der Haftung immer wieder aufbringt.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UMF freddy 1 (26. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> UMF freddy
> lies dir bitte einmal das Niedersächsische Waldgesetz durch. Dann wirst du feststellen, das dien Haftungsfrage sich nicht stellt!
> Es gibt keine Haftung des Waldbesitzers! Ausser er baut Fallgruben in die Trails oder spannt Drähte im Wald.
> Ansonsten ist es dein persöhnliches Pech wenn du dich im Wald aufs Mett packst, Der Waldbesitzer muss für Unfälle der Waldbenutzer nicht haften.
> ...



Wer ja schön, wenns so ist wie du sagst, aber der Vorsitzende des Forstes
meint, das jeder Biker auf den Waldwegen versichert ist, nicht aber auf Bikestrecken. Ich glaub schon, das er weis wovon er redet, der hat sich das alles erst vor 2-3 Wochen durchgelesen, denn er is neu im Amt.


----------



## mh320i (26. April 2008)

@ NGine ich denke der Deister ist ein Naherholungsgebiet, da müssten Sie ja eigentlich froh sein über jeden der anreist und seine Mücken z.B. im Annaturn lässt.

@ Schappi ich habe das Waldgesetz so verstanden das man eigentlich gar nich abseits der Wege fahren darf. Da sind Fusswege und als solcher zählt ja der Singletrail wohl vom Befahren nach meinem Verständniss ausgenommen.

Und auf Waldwegen ist man auch nur sehr begrenzt versichert, da geht es ausschlieslich um a-typische gefahren. Wenn Biker A zu schnell fährt und sich durch herumliegende Äste hinpackt ist da eine typische Gefahr und nicht versichert.


----------



## UMF freddy 1 (26. April 2008)

mh320i schrieb:


> @ NGine ich denke der Deister ist ein Naherholungsgebiet, da müssten Sie ja eigentlich froh sein über jeden der anreist und seine Mücken z.B. im Annaturn lässt.
> 
> @ Schappi ich habe das Waldgesetz so verstanden das man eigentlich gar nich abseits der Wege fahren darf. Da sind Fusswege und als solcher zählt ja der Singletrail wohl vom Befahren nach meinem Verständniss ausgenommen.
> 
> Und auf Waldwegen ist man auch nur sehr begrenzt versichert, da geht es ausschlieslich um a-typische gefahren. Wenn Biker A zu schnell fährt und sich durch herumliegende Äste hinpackt ist da eine typische Gefahr und nicht versichert.



Genau so hab ich das auch verstanden!


----------



## schappi (26. April 2008)

Das Waldgesetz sagt:
§ 25
Fahren
(1) *1Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft und mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft ist auf
tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gestattet. 2Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, die mit
Zustimmung oder Duldung der Grundeigentümerin, des Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten
Person tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden*; dazu gehören Wanderwege, Radwege,
Fahrwege (Absatz 2 Satz 2), Reitwege und Freizeitwege (§ 37).
(2) 1Außerhalb von Fahrwegen ist das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen sowie mit von Zugtieren gezogenen
Fuhrwerken oder Schlitten nicht gestattet. 2Fahrwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wirtschaftswege, die von
zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können. 3Das Fahren mit den
in Satz 1 genannten Fahrzeugen auf Fahrwegen wird durch dieses Gesetz nicht geregelt.

Daraus folgt befahren von existierenden Tatasächlichen öffentlichen Wegen mit Rädern ist erlaubt. Ein tastsächlicher öffentlicher Weg ist auch ein Trampelpfad oder ein Singletrail sofern er als Fahrspur erkennbar ist und regelmäßig benutzt wird.

Haftung:

§ 30
Haftung
*1Wer von den Betretensrechten nach den §§ 23 bis 28 Gebrauch macht, handelt auf eigene Gefahr*. 2Die
Waldbesitzenden und sonstigen Grundbesitzenden haften insbesondere nicht für
1. natur- oder waldtypische Gefahren durch Bäume,
2. natur- oder waldtypische Gefahren durch den Zustand von Wegen,
3. aus der Bewirtschaftung der Flächen entstehende typische Gefahren,
4. Gefahren, die dadurch entstehen, dass
a) Wald in der Zeit von eineinhalb Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang bis eineinhalb Stunden vor
Sonnenaufgang (Nachtzeit) außerhalb von tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen (§ 25 Abs. 1 Satz 2)
begangen wird,
b) die freie Landschaft in der Nachtzeit (Buchstabe a) mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft außerhalb von
Radwegen oder von Fahrwegen (§ 25 Abs. 2 Satz 2) befahren wird oder
c) bei der Ausübung von Betretensrechten sonstige schlechte Sichtverhältnisse nicht berücksichtigt
werden, sowie für
5. Gefahren außerhalb von Wegen, die
a) natur- oder waldtypisch sind oder
b) durch Eingriffe in die freie Landschaft oder durch den Zustand von Anlagen entstehen, insbesondere
durch Bodenerkundungsschächte, Gruben und Rohrdurchlässe.
*3Die Haftung der Waldbesitzenden oder sonstigen Grundbesitzenden ist nicht nach Satz 2 Nr. 3, 4 oder 5
Buchst. b ausgeschlossen, wenn die Schädigung von Personen, die den Wald oder die freie Landschaft betreten,
von den Waldbesitzenden oder sonstigen Grundbesitzenden vorsätzlich herbeigeführt wird.*Im Wald gibt es keien Versicherung auch nicht auf Forstwegen im Wald.
Der Waldbesitzer muss jedoch haften wenn er z.B. einen Draht über den Singletrail spannt
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## mh320i (26. April 2008)

Dann schau nochmal unter Betretungsrecht nach da steht das die angegeben Freizeitwege erst bestimmt werden müssen durch Kartenerfassung etc-

Fuß und Pirschpfade  sind z.B. keine Wege!!! und da würde ich den Singletrail einordnen. Da wäre es denke ich besser einen unbeteiligten zu Rate zu ziehen der sich mit der Materie auskennt bevor man sich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnt und stürzt.

Und ich glaube nicht das man jede Fahrspur Quer durch den Wald als öffentlichen Weg bezeichnen darf.


----------



## schappi (26. April 2008)

Was ist den deiner Meinung nach ein "öffentlicher Weg"?
Im Gesetz steht auch "tatsächlich öffentlicher Weg" das ist etwas anderes als ein "öffentlicher Weg"
Ich habe das Thema mit einem befreundeten Anwalt der selber Biker ist rauf und runter diskutiert. seiner Meinung nach ist so etwas ;






[/URL][/IMG]
ein tatsächlicher öffentlicher Weg.
Endgültige Klarheit hast du aber erst wenn du ein richterliches Urteil hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joey1974 (27. April 2008)

So viel Wind für sone kurze (Kack)strecke 

(Wann wird denn dieser 2m Drop ins Flat fertig)


----------



## mh320i (27. April 2008)

Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege müssen Katographisch erfasst sein d.h. sogenannte Freizeitwege wie Radwege und Waldwege. Wie bereits erwähnt steht im Betretungsrecht auch die Def. was Freizeitwege sind.

Vielleicht mal komplett lesen und nicht nur die Stellen die man sich hinbiegen kann. Würde ich zwar auch gerne bringt aber nix in diesen Sch.... Land


----------



## Wasserträger (27. April 2008)

Moinsen, da ich gestern auch mal wieder über den Benther Berg geradelt bin und ich dort auch ein Schild entdeckt habe müsste ich mal hier ins Forum schauen. Jetzt möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben. ich persönlich kenne am BB nur den Trail der am Waldrand lang führt und unten am Jägerheim endet. Der Trail wird aber nicht nur von den MTB´ler genutzt sondern auch von Jogger und der Stöckerfraktion. Ich denke mal das dieser Trail weiterhin ohne Probleme gefahren werden kann (HOFFE ICH DOCH)

Meiner Meinung nach hat keiner das Recht im Wald irgendwelche Rampen ohne Genehmigung aufzubauen. Ich stelle mir immer die Frage was wäre wenn euch der Wald/Gund gehören würde und dort einer Rampen oder andere Sachen aufbaut. Ich würde da keine Schilder aufhängen sondern sofort die entsprechende Maßnahmen ergreifen und alles abreißen. Man sollte das nutzen was bereits schon vorhanden ist und dann gibt es sicherlich auch keinen Ärger mit dem Forst. Es gibt auch hier in der Nähe einige Freeride Parks die legal benutzt werden können.

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung und ich bin mal gespannt wann mich der erste am BB auf das Thema anspricht bzw. mit einer Anzeige droht. ich werde das hier auf jedenfall weiter verfolgen.


----------



## taifun (28. April 2008)

Gibt es schon neue Erkenntnisse ??


----------



## UMF freddy 1 (29. April 2008)

@Joey1974  Dieser 2m Drop ins Flat wird wohl früher oder später abgerissen
  und auf KEINEN fall fertiggebaut!!

@taifun  Neue Erkenntnisse gibt´s Anfang Mai. Ich werde diese dann selbstverständlich hier reinstellen.


----------



## taifun (9. Mai 2008)

*Neuigkeiten????*​


----------



## Tilman (4. Juli 2008)

taifun schrieb:


> *Neuigkeiten????*​



Ich bitte um Verständnis, daß aus Rücksicht auf die Waldeigentümer (die, soweit kann ich gehen, zumindest nicht strikt gegen eine bikefreundliche Problemlösung sind), möglichst nichts öffentlich ventiliert werden sollte. 

Es gibt leider auch einige ganz wenige Biker in der weiteren Umgebung, die ziemlich unverhohlen meinen, sie wollten weiter schaufeln, wo es ihnen auch ohne Zustimmung von Waldbesitzern paßt. Das finde ich ziemlich ungeil, mit Verlaub!

Bin morgen in Hannover beim Event am Lindener Berg.


----------

